# Medicare denial CO132



## asma2152@yahoo.com (Feb 9, 2022)

has anyone had this denial and if so what does it mean?


----------



## CBLENNIE (Feb 10, 2022)

You can look up the insurance industry's standardized meaning of the Claim Adjustment Reason Codes (CARC) on X12's website below:
X12 Claim Adjustment Reason Codes site.  code 132 is defined as "Prearranged demonstration project adjustment." and the CO indicates it is a contractual obligation on the provider's part to write-off the charges if they are contracted with the specific payer.


----------

